# Arrive and shine winner results?



## msb (Dec 20, 2009)

Unfortunately couldn’t stay till the end of the day, and am wondering where i can see the final results of the arrive and shine competition??


----------



## fethead (May 12, 2007)

msb said:


> Unfortunately couldn't stay till the end of the day, and am wondering where i can see the final results of the arrive and shine competition??


Indianbelters took the win in best finish with flawless paint on his Audi -

A4http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407427

and I took the Runner up in best finish -

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=407361


----------

